# Official Rock Lobster Thread



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Here are some more pics of my Red Lobster. Any more of Mr Sadoff's work would be cool to see. As requested my Chefmiguel!

More emphasis on frame details...This is the Team Fillet. It was un-filed fillet brazing...pretty nice work IMO!
I'm pretty sure First Flight has a couple Rock Lobsters...


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Absolutely! Make it official. Awesome bike by the way. I'm sure plenty of Lobsters will start coming out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Seems like a good thread idea to me.

I saw a RL at Black Mountain Cycles that was awesome. Early one from what I could tell.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Killer looking bike RB. Does it get ridden often?

Negative points for that seatpost!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

nice stem.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Negative points for that seatpost!


Plus one


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

what a showoff ..nice collection Jeff


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The single speed is my fave so far!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Killer looking bike RB. Does it get ridden often?
> 
> Negative points for that seatpost!


It has been ridden a fair bit in a few incarnations...some 'cross racing and a bit of commuting, but now that it;s actually off-roadable, it;ll see more time.

As for the seatpost, I don't want an old busted post in my rear, and I need a zero offset for the bike to fit right...

I'm full of excuses today!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

richieb said:


> As for the seatpost, I don't want an old busted post in my rear, and I need a zero offset for the bike to fit right...
> 
> I'm full of excuses today!


Just get a vintage XT post and slam the seat forward


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I saw a RL at Black Mountain Cycles that was awesome. Early one from what I could tell.


Was it the hand written part that gave us that impression?
















bad pics, sorry this was all I took...


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*Rock Lobster #006*

totally the wrong pictures for this thread, i know... but they're the only pictures i have of this bike... i don't really take garage-door pictures.

it's a 1986 vintage, iirc, number 6 sadoff mountain frame per paul and the bb shell. i am the second owner, the original owner lives in my town now but is still a friend of paul; i believe they were neighbors in santa cruz long ago. i've owned the bike for more than 10 years.

i ride it regularly; it's fillet brazed and powder-coated blue; i have the stock stem, it's a mile long, but had paul make me a new shorter-taller one when i put the drops on it; paul made the fork, too; it's built as a fixed/free, lately i've ridden it mostly fixed but these pictures were all taken when it was a singlespeed-only. sorry no details, but hope you enjoy, ntl.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... definitely not! great pictures!



ciao
flo


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Great thread.

I always like Rock Lobster back in the day and thought that they were "under loved" on the vintage scene.

Hope to see more here :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool bikes. I had a "signature" frame briefly a while back. I still have the stem which I'll post here. I think these look cooler and have a bit more character than their cousins that were made down the road a bit. 

Paul is still going strong today making frames and sponsoring 'cross teams which do really well locally.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*1999 custom Rock Lobster w/ Action Tech fork*

I found a few more images from a couple years back, taken while riding the 'Lobster in Santa Cruz. It felt right at home!

Here's a bit more information from my buddy, Bret, of Kalo MTB, from whom I purchased this bike after his move to Arizona. Apparently he felt he would never have a chance to ride a hardtail designed for the loamy soils of the Santa Cruz redwoods on the harsh trails in the mountains above Phoenix:

_"The bike was built custom for me by Paul in ~1999. It has Deddaccai main tubes with "Nontrager" seat stays and Ritchey chainstays and dropouts. I got the fork from "Lambo Mark" along with the old-school 1.25" Chris King headset. He got it direct from Russ at Action-Tec in the early 90's. Mark was the Norcal distributor for Mtn Cycle at the time, and the fork was given to him as a demo to try on an old Mtn Cycle frame (when they were 1 1/4" headtubes), but he never even tried it. The fork was nearly 10 yrs old by the time I got it, yet had never been mounted! The fork was already red, so I did the frame in the same red to match the fork.

When the frame was made, Paul didn't have the tooling to ream and face the headtube. I had to take it to Chris Kelly to have it done. He had done several Action-Tec based frames, so he had the tooling. Originally I was going to ship the frame to Action-Tec to have them do it. It probably would have been cheaper than what Kelly charged me for his 5 minutes of work!

I bought the headtube and main tubes from the tubing supplier and gave them to Paul. He used leftovers for the rest of the frame. I think I paid about $350 for the frame at the time, very cheap for the quality. The cranks came out of the showroom at Race Face. I was lucky to be able to get the non-matching set, thanks to Rich at Race Face. The BB is a Phil Wood Ti-mag....way too light for my weight but has always worked perfectly. Who spends $300+ for a BB???? Someone must, 'cause Phil Wood still makes them.

It was originally built with a Ritchey 2x9 setup with an 8-speed cassette, chain, and the Ritchey 9th cog with special lockring. When that wore out, I just converted to 9-speed cog and chain and a regular 9-speed shifter. The Plasma rear deralleur and XT front are still original. All the Moots stuff is all original, including one of the very first Ti riser bars they ever made to sell.

The bike has been raced 3 times, all at the Napa World Cup: once at Skyline, and twice at Domaine Chandon.

There is a "cousin" to this bike out there somewhere...... a Norcal guy has a single-speed aluminum bike with a Cannondale headshock; it's yellow. I used to see him at Sea Otter every year."_

Since in my possession, I've changed the brakes to Avid Ultimates, and the tires to a mix of WTB and Kenda offerings..


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This bike belonged of Kim Murray (wife of Joe). Cool early XTR parts with a Dura Ace track front hub. Full fillet brazed.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Man, my bike needs one of the sweet Rock Lobster rigid forks!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos hope to see more coming. I agree with Joe it seems that Rock Lobster doesn't get as much attention as other frames but Paul definitly deserves some props for his craftsmanship. Thanks Richieb


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

New photos posted


----------



## paul sadoff (Jun 16, 2004)

*Dang, thanks, you guys !*

It's nice to know that people are fans of my bikes......it's been just over 30 years since I built my first frame ( a track frame.......it was not the best effort !) and about 24 years since I built Rock Lobster # 1 which now resides on Vancouver Island, B.C. I hope to post some photos of some old and really odd bikes in the future. MTBR folks don't know that I built road,track and cyclocross frames for over 5 years before I built my first Mountian bike....but then, those are skinny tire bikes and therefore don't count. Rock Lobsters are in Australia, Singapore, Norway, even Taiwan. I guess if you do something for a long enough time the word gets around. Cheers, Paul.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Freakin' Paul's ever the humble dude. He's one of the nicest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## dw22107 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Rock Lobsters are all I own*

I got my first cross bike in 1994 and was hooked ever since. Another cross bike in 2003 which i use for road (ultra light aluminium, beautiful fork), custom mnt. bike in 2004 which got stolen with 2 locks on it, replaced it in 2005 and then got a new custom tig steel cross bike in 2007. Thanks Paul. Couldn't be a nicer guy. Always willing to meet with ya.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Seems like a good thread idea to me.
> 
> I saw a RL at Black Mountain Cycles that was awesome. Early one from what I could tell.


Not sure what the serial number is, but there have been a few in of a similar vintage. Even had a guy stop by on a newer road bike built with Easton Scandium (which is actually a great riding material and getting harder to get from Easton by small builders).


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

I know I'm dredging up an old thread here, but I couldn't think of a better place to post a photo of my fillet brazed Rock Lobster! I think it's a 1991, but I'm not positive.










I really need to get a better photo.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dead Beat. Not a bad addition to the thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This is a fantastic thread to bring back!


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

jeff said:


> Welcome to the forum Dead Beat. Not a bad addition to the thread.





Rumpfy said:


> This is a fantastic thread to bring back!


Thanks gents.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> This is a fantastic thread to bring back!


Fact! Thank Deadbeat. More 'Lobsters please.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> More 'Lobsters please.


k. here's another circa 1985 or so:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

^does Not Suck^


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

Boy named SSue said:


> Fact! Thank Deadbeat. More 'Lobsters please.


My pleasure. I'm not typically one to bump ancient threads, but it seems more appropriate when it is a "post photos of your xxx" thread than starting a duplicate. I'll never bump a 5 year old thread to answer a question or refute a fact.



jeff said:


> ^does Not Suck^


Agreed.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm still waiting for RichieB to gift me his Rock lobster!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Why does everyone just want me to give them my stuff?!?!


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

rockychrysler said:


> k. here's another circa 1985 or so:


How did you fit a 2.4 rear tire in there? I can't even fit a 2.1 unless it's unusually narrow, like my Maxxis Ignitor.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Big red is super nice! What's the story with the big fork crown?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Big red is super nice! What's the story with the big fork crown?


susp. corrected?


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

rockychrysler said:


> totally the wrong pictures for this thread, i know... but they're the only pictures i have of this bike... i don't really take garage-door pictures.
> 
> it's a 1986 vintage, iirc, number 6 sadoff mountain frame per paul and the bb shell. i am the second owner, the original owner lives in my town now but is still a friend of paul; i believe they were neighbors in santa cruz long ago. i've owned the bike for more than 10 years.
> 
> i ride it regularly; it's fillet brazed and powder-coated blue; i have the stock stem, it's a mile long, but had paul make me a new shorter-taller one when i put the drops on it; paul made the fork, too; it's built as a fixed/free, lately i've ridden it mostly fixed but these pictures were all taken when it was a singlespeed-only. sorry no details, but hope you enjoy, ntl.


Rocky, these pictures are totally right for this thread and you do that RL justice, you are one solid rider. A few corrections;This particular RL has been owned by 3 riders, all residing in Flagstaffrica,AZ. #2 owner rode this bike quite a bit before folding under your heavy handed 
tactics and sold it to you,,,,,,,,,,,,that's how I remember the story.Although he misses the bike he is comforted in the knowledge that the bike is in the best of hands. It was a favorite forest service road scorcher as well as a regular on the Schultz/Sunset/Brookbank/Oldham loop.The original owner was a roommate of Paul over in CA. as well as a good friend.The new color scheme fits in well here in the high desert of Norte AZ. 2 Wheels Good:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

deadbeat son said:


> How did you fit a 2.4 rear tire in there? I can't even fit a 2.1 unless it's unusually narrow, like my Maxxis Ignitor.


wheel is way back in the drop outs.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I think that bike got that much nicer with the rigid fork, RB!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> I think that bike got that much nicer with the rigid fork, RB!


Not just the fork. His rebuild of that bike is nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

elrancho66 said:


> Rocky, these pictures are totally right for this thread and you do that RL justice, you are one solid rider. A few corrections;This particular RL has been owned by 3 riders, all residing in Flagstaffrica,AZ. #2 owner rode this bike quite a bit before folding under your heavy handed
> tactics and sold it to you,,,,,,,,,,,,that's how I remember the story.Although he misses the bike he is comforted in the knowledge that the bike is in the best of hands. It was a favorite forest service road scorcher as well as a regular on the Schultz/Sunset/Brookbank/Oldham loop.The original owner was a roommate of Paul over in CA. as well as a good friend.The new color scheme fits in well here in the high desert of Norte AZ. 2 Wheels Good:thumbsup:


thanks, buddy! you can take it for a ride any time you like.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not just the fork. His rebuild of that bike is nothing short of fantastic.


Thanks, E. Just wait 'til you see what I have on deck...


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

rockychrysler said:


> thanks, buddy! you can take it for a ride any time you like.


SS or Fixed? I'll look for you in the trees this weekend, could be a great ski season finale up @ SnowBlow:thumbsup:


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

richieb said:


> Why does everyone just want me to give them my stuff?!?!


I didn't, you offered it to me.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Some really beautiful frames in this thread, I don't care if it's mtb, road, cross or recumbent....okay, I'm not dying to see a recumbent, but more RLs please!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

One thing about Rock Lobsters they sure had some pretty wild paint jobs!


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> One thing about Rock Lobsters they sure had some pretty wild paint jobs!


I believe the same issue MTB Action had a close up of that RWB stem.
If so could you scan that picture and post of email it to me?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

swisscross said:


> If so could you scan that picture and post of email it to me?


I'll have to find it again,

It's been a while since I scanned this. : (


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> I'll have to find it again,
> 
> It's been a while since I scanned this. : (


Thanks
PM me if you find it.
Talked to Paul a few years ago about a cross bike and I mentioned it. He seemed a little shocked that I remembered it. Said he had a few painted like that but they were long gone.


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

Here's my Lobsta' Cross.










ca. 1993 or 1994.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

A couple of better photos of my Lobster.


----------



## kwikarl (Aug 11, 2007)

*My own Shellfish*

Here is my entry. Paul built it for me in 1988. I did some photography for/of him and wound up with teh bike. Mostly period correct. Not ridden so much now. Thoughts on its value now? Anyone?
WTB Grease Guard hubs, power beam rims, xray gripshift, Manitou efc forkAvid cantis, ritchey levers.


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

*Lobster SS*

Here's my Rock Lobster ss. Hands down the best bike I've ever owned. Climbs like a Bontrager, descends even better. Bigfoot footprint for scale from a ride a few years ago - some of you might have ridden past this same spot. Thanks for reviving this thread - Paul deserves more recognition than he gets.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Can we get more pics of your SS?


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Can we get more pics of your SS?


I'll shoot some more - of the frame in particular - and post them up. I have none handy.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

twelvethirtyone said:


> I'll shoot some more - of the frame in particular - and post them up. I have none handy.


It's a beautiful frame, quite the looker!


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

*Nontrager*

In the meantime, the green ss in the forum linked below is a different bike - also built (mostly) by Paul - I tried to revive the Nontrager thread a while back but it didn't take so much. It's the last bike on this page:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=3132&highlight=nontrager

This bike has since been unbuilt, borrowed a few parts for other builds, but I can reassemble when company comes and they need a ss.


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

Here are a few more snaps. Tried to get the wavy gussets.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. Is that a custom? What year?


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, custom - I think all Rock Lobster's are. This one was built late 90s for someone else initially - as a nod to the old DX/Excelsior shape - '36 especially. It was made for long travel fork but between the fork and the curved top tube, the guy couldn't stand over it. He had it built geared. He eventually traded the frame to another inseam challenged cat, who I then traded a 40s Schwinn Typhoon project I built. I've had it for about 10 years. It's a short cockpit - funky geometry - but dialed it w/ stem and the layback seat post and it works for me (about 6'1) perfectly.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

This brazed fork recently landed on my doorstep. Looks like a Lobster. Is it?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

babbalanja said:


> This brazed fork recently landed on my doorstep. Looks like a Lobster. Is it?


Hard to say, I would think it could be. I would bounce it off Paul himself at rocklobstercycles.com.

If you want to let it go (and it's got a 1" steerer), let me know. I have a frame that could use that one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Let's make this thread official shall we? I hope it's okay with Mendon but I think Paul deserves an official thread.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It looks a lot like Rick Hunter's work also.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

First Flight said:


>


This one is so hot.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

jeff said:


> It looks a lot like Rick Hunter's work also.


True, it reminds me of the on on First Flight's 'Lobster.
http://www.mombat.org/MOMBAT/Bikes/1992_Rock_Lobster.html


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> True, it reminds me of the on on First Flight's 'Lobster.
> http://www.mombat.org/MOMBAT/Bikes/1992_Rock_Lobster.html


That's one of the reasons I thought it may be a Lobster. Lots of similarities, including the welds and eyelets.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

A couple of my Rock Lobsters..The green and yellow one started out Navy Blue.. stripped it down and had it powdercoated. ... btw, Deadbeat Son, did you get your frame off of Ebay? I think that is the one I sold on there...:thumbsup:


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Another one from my stable.. my daughter and her single speed... tore it down and she picked out the color then I found Chris King hubs and other red parts for her bike...


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

mike5krnr said:


> btw, Deadbeat Son, did you get your frame off of Ebay? I think that is the one I sold on there...:thumbsup:


Wow, I haven't posted on MTBR.com in MONTHS and got a message in my inbox saying there was a new post in this thread. Small world, isn't it? I did purchase my frame off of ebay. I still feel guilty, it was such a steal. Thanks a lot! :yikes:


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Yep, that was me! Glad you put it to good use, looks good. I don't mind you got a good deal as I have gotten good deals over the years too...In fact I just picked up a hardtail Rock Lobster last week for my next project..:thumbsup:


----------



## landsbee (Dec 23, 2009)

I love those Rock Lobsters, I will soon introduce a very special, best regards Daniel


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

.........Although he misses the bike he is comforted in the knowledge that the bike is in the best of hands.......:[/QUOTE said:


> and that's about the only way that anybody reading this forum probaly can ever let go of a beloved favorite bike and avoid therapy; I would cry to see some of my ex classics being freeridden by some kid that doesnt know big S from little s or SR from RS-1...
> if it's being well loved then letting go isn't quite so sad


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Another Rock Lobster from my "stable"... resto mod of a steel hardtail, had V-brakes but, I went with mechanical discs.. stripped the frame down and had it powder coated, then added misc parts to the build for my daughter to ride.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Even though I'm not a fan of the white parts fad these days this is a nice looking bike.



mike5krnr said:


> Another Rock Lobster from my "stable"... resto mod of a steel hardtail, had V-brakes but, I went with mechanical discs.. stripped the frame down and had it powder coated, then added misc parts to the build for my daughter to ride.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

jeff said:


> Even though I'm not a fan of the white parts fad these days this is a nice looking bike.


Thanks Jeff! I'll add another to the thread. This R/L started out as a steel frame road bike. I bought the frame off of Ebay years ago. It has a really cool flame paint job. I've made it my "errand and commuter" bike with On One Mary bars, trigger shifters and a triple setup for the hills here....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mike5krnr said:


> Thanks Jeff! I'll add another to the thread. This R/L started out as a steel frame road bike. I bought the frame off of Ebay years ago. It has a really cool flame paint job. I've made it my "errand and commuter" bike with On One Mary bars, trigger shifters and a triple setup for the hills here....


I saw that just a few days ago at Victorian Christmas in NC. colorful bike


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

These are my Lobsters. Not made by Paul, but maybe I will let him build one for me one day.



















Both unfinished, but soon they will be.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Not made by Paul? Then who? I always understood he was a one man shop and never sourced out work. Confused......



spaltinho said:


> These are my Lobsters. Not made by Paul, but maybe I will let him build one for me one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

jeff said:


> Not made by Paul? Then who? I always understood he was a one man shop and never sourced out work. Confused......


Paul licensed the name to these guys for sale in Europe (maybe England only).
Merlin and Rock Lobster Frames - Merlin Cycles

He also had some frames made in Taiwan in the early 90's for sale in the US. Dirtrag reviewed one.


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

Your are right, Sue.
The grey one is from 1995 made by Gekko. The orther one is from 2011 from Merlin Cycles.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*rigid dropbar singlespeed*

near flagstaff


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So nice! Even with its matching stem. Nice picture.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

rockychrysler said:


> near flagstaff


 One of my favorite Lobsters in this thread.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> One of my favorite Lobsters in this thread.


Agreed. +1


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I chatted briefly with a nice couple today who were on their Rock Lobsters--One black, one white, both set up as SS with flat pedals--on a Sunday, bike-path cruise. Beautiful bikes, cool folks.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I had my camera w/ me. I should have asked to take their photos.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Vlad said:


> I had my camera w/ me. I should have asked to take their photos.


there's been a great deal of photo fail lately. Time for infractions.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Seriously. The black bike looked like it was built with leftover Bontrager tubing (no, not a Nontrager). The white bike appeared more modern. It had a disc mounts.

I've a feeling the guy posts here. He mentioned selling or trading a Curtlo road bike.....


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

My recent Rock Lobster "revival" . Bought a older VOS Racing Hardtail frame on CL and stripped it down to bare aluminum.. then built it up using new and used parts to turn it into this...Had a maiden voyage today and it rocked! Love it, fits perfect!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Very nice. I'd have left the paint as-is, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Very nice. I'd have left the paint as-is, but it doesn't really matter.


Thanks, I actually intended to copy the two color paint scheme as the frame was pretty nicked up with alot of touch up paint on it plus I had no affiliation with VOS Racing. I wanted it powdercoated so, I talked to 3 different powdercoaters, two could not do the contrasting colors and Spectrum Powderworks quoted $650 to copy the red/black, that was way over my budget and almost 3 times what I paid for the purple....


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Are those groovy luv handles?

that thing looks like it would climb like a beast.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

classen said:


> Are those groovy luv handles?
> 
> that thing looks like it would climb like a beast.


Yes, I bought them from Rody at the Handmade Bike Show in Sacramento a few months back. I wanted his wider version but, he had sold out of them and I didn't want to wait. So, far... I like them. I'm doing a 66 mile mtb ride next week so, that will be a good test whether I keep them or not.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Also posted in the Cruiser Thread. Better pictures here:
Flickr: el_douglador's Photostream


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to say that I skip the cruiser thread so thanks for the cross post. That's really cool!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

So you're saying the cruiser thread escapes moderation?

Thanks, According to Paul, it's a '91 or '92. I've really enjoyed it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> So you're saying the cruiser thread escapes moderation?
> 
> Thanks, According to Paul, it's a '91 or '92. I've really enjoyed it.


Maybe that's what I'm saying. MCS potentially breezes through.  And Rockcrusher likes vintage.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Just got my green Lobster back from Black Mountain Cycles. It's a 2-hour drive round trip but worth it as there are very few LBS I can trust to do the job right. Mike recommended the Paul brakes and they are great. This frame was built in 1996. It's Tange Prestige, so thin tubes but massive strength. I've had this bike almost 10 years now and I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A Jolly Green Giant that is. 



RobynC said:


> Just got my green Lobster back from Black Mountain Cycles. It's a 2-hour drive round trip but worth it as there are very few LBS I can trust to do the job right. Mike recommended the Paul brakes and they are great. This frame was built in 1996. It's Tange Prestige, so thin tubes but massive strength. I've had this bike almost 10 years now and I'm having a lot of fun with it.
> 
> View attachment 767620
> View attachment 767610
> ...


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

*As found...*

After a few weeks of missed connections with the seller, I finally have this in my possession:









Unfortunately it seems a tad large for a 19", the stem could be a big part of this issue...

Any experts out there know what year/model this Lobster might be?

Thanks,


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

No model years but you may want to contact Paul at Rock Lobster and offer up the serial number to him.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

SO happy with my new (to me) bike! Had an absolute blast on my first ride this weekend. 
A 9 mile fire road decent in the drops was quite an experience but, after I learned to trust the tires it was amazing!

Bright Yellow '07' Rock Lobster - Scandium frame
Dura Ace group (w/ Ultegra cranks)
Thomson Seat Post
King headset 
Mavic ksyrium elete wheelset
Paul brakes


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

*1989 Rock Lobster CX*


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

*Rock Lobster CX*

Nice write up by Paul Sadoff on my bike.
what's up in Santa Cruz


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool bike & write-up Shawn!
Let me know when you're ready to part with that one


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Way cool!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

*Stem*

Same bike new stem. Unfiled fillet brazed by Paul Sadoff.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

shawnw said:


> Same bike new stem. Unfiled fillet brazed by Paul Sadoff.
> View attachment 852301
> View attachment 852302


Very nice finishing touch for that bike Shawn. You really went the extra mile to get it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

+1 !


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> Very nice finishing touch for that bike Shawn. You really went the extra mile to get it right. :thumbsup:


perfect stem and bike looks great Shawn.

Semi-related, I picked up a random Rock Lobster FB stem with some very unique paint. Still hoping to find its matching bike someday...  Yeah right.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

*Tires*

Finally scored some period correct tires. NOS Specialized Tri Cross, designed by WTB.


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Pics of my Rock Lobster*

Loving my Rock Lobster...steel


----------



## thebrassbrazilian (Apr 13, 2009)

*My Rock Lobster single speed*

Here is a pic of my RL...just got it back from the shop today. I got a new MRP carbon fork, Salsa Rusler carbon handle bar, Niner alloy stem, Kenda 26X1.75 tires and Red Monkey grips, the rest is how it was when I bought it off CraigsList. It is now around 21 pound. It is geared 34x20.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

New to me, 1990 Rock Lobster





Details in the blog: https://crankbased.wordpress.com/2015/05/25/1990-rock-lobster-mountain-bike/


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Cool bike Joe Steel. I like the days when frame/fork/stem were made by one person and painted the same color

It looks like minimal offset in that fork!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

It is minimal DC, but the fork is slightly turned in that bottom pic (reducing the appearance of the off-set).


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is my new to me Team Ti









I made a few alterations


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Still one of my favorite threads


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Hmmm, simblings*

Joe Steel,
Man that's a beauty, now I know this might be heresy here on this thread, but I'm always just amazed by the genetic similarities between "early" Bonty's and Rock Lobsters, Joe's orange one especially.

Joe, you're a lucky one to have found her, I live in Berkeley and have been looking for just the same, they'd make a nice pair, I went to UCSC rode all over and always eyed both Lobsters (my Sister has mid-90's) and Bontragers, but could never afford one, until I found this Bonty (1990-91) on CL, yes some parts not period as I built it up to fit me and I love the ride. In any case, I'll keep my eyes out and hopeful.
Best to all...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the comments Mr. Claus. I agree, there are similarities between the two (Bontrager and Lobster).
I saw that Bontrager of yours on CL several months back but never inquired. I was curious about that fork. Do you know who made it or what brand?

Congratulations on the purchase and good job getting the old steel out for a ride.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Fork*

Joe,

The steel fork is a bit of a mystery to me too, it could be a Steelman (only seen on a Bontrager XC bike), but it also is very reminiscent of the Lobster fork you have on yours, don't you think? I have been tempted to look for a Bontrager 90's composite fork, but they can be pricey and I really like the ride as it is. Here is a better pic, any ideas? Oh and I'm still keeping my eye out for a Lobster, though as you know they don't come up often and as used need to fit me.
Take care and happy trails.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Similar in that they are unicrown and straight-blade. But I think mine have a smaller diameter taper toward the dropout.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That bike is so kick ass!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep. First Rock Lobster i ever liked.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

*Rl #0067*

Hi,
some weeks ago I got my hands on this one:















After some weeks I could take it to one of its first rides since many years:








Well, there is, of course, a story behind this bike...

In 1993 a Santa Cruz based rider, named Pat Schott, asked Paul Sadoff to build a singlespeed race bike. He used it, according to Paul, in some races (singlespeed and geared as well). Somehow the frame went back to Paul in more recent years and was sold eventually to the VeloCult shop.

I was looking for a classic singlespeed mountainbike quite a while and finally asked Paul if he is an idea... Well a few more emails and some $$ less in my pocket and the frame (including stem, headset and fork) was on the way from Portland, Oregon to Berlin, Germany.

... :rockon:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice! Like that color.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Love that


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That thing is all sorts of fantastic!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Great bike camis. I really live factory single speeds and have never been a fan of conversions.

How did the original owner run that frame geared? Schlumpf two speed?


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks all of you,
I really dont know which setup the original owner used back in the 90s. as far as I know, I am the third owner at all and the second who actually ride this bike...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Beautiful bike, Caemis. How does it ride? Is the wishbone rear end stiffer than a conventional rear end?

I just got a brand-new, steel Rock Lobster road bike built to measure. Should I post pics?


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks. It rides awesome. To be honest, I think it could be the best ride in my biking life (which is 24 years by now... I just have to find the right saddle, my old Brooks lastet 25ooo km but it is sooo heavy :-( ) To be more specific on the ride qualitiy, it is stiff but not that stiff like a DeKerf for example, but compared to conventional rear end, at least steel made, I would say the wishbone is definetly stiffer - I like it a lot.

To your second question: yes please!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

neat looking bike. hope you ride the crap out of it.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Here's the road ripper that Paul built for me late last year, just in time for Christmas.

I asked for a comfortable steel frame that's quick, climbs and descends nicely, and can handle Lebanon's rough streets.

Parts include handbuilt wheels courtesy Paul (Hed Belgium rims, tied and soldered rear wheel) full Shimano 105 5800 11-speed group, Ritchey bar, stem, seatpost, and Time MTB pedals that sat in the garage for a few years.

I can't stress how happy I am with it. It's beautiful and rides even better. Fast and comfortable. Perfect.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Vlad, thats a nice one! Enjoy the ride...
My frame is on its way back in the states - a cracked headtube occured in the winter season... But I will have it repaired and in a few month it will rise up again(st)


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks, Caemis! Sorry to hear about your bike's injury, but I'm sure Paul will send it back in better shape than when you bought it. 

Cheers!


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, I guess so! And a more or less new frame from 1993 in 2016 is quite cool. Looking forward to ride it again.

And: the cracks were there already, it just happen that nobody has seen them!

@all: I think about switching the fork and have Paul build me a new one. The current setup was a Bontrager Comp from the early 90s and I thought about Pace RC30. How are your experiences with the Rock Lobster forks for off road riding?
Thanks,
Marco


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,
I don't know if its appropriate in this forum but I like to ask if someone has a nice stem for my Lobster?
Specs: 1" treadless, 120-135mm, 5°-10° rise, steel

My frame is with Paul Sadoff right now for repair and fork build ...

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Have Paul make the stem you need.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Have Paul make the stem you need.


Crazy talk!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Appropriate thread for this. Paul was at Keyesville a few weeks back. He rode/raced Rock Lobster #2 all weekend long.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the Keyesville pics!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I love these! Huge props to Paul and he looks really great to boot. Vans!!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Appropriate thread for this. Paul was at Keyesville a few weeks back. He rode/raced Rock Lobster #2 all weekend long.


Cool!

I, too, have a similarly distressed Rock Lobster "team" Mr. KOK jersey, which I enjoy wearing whenever I'm ridin' around on #6.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Here she goes: #0067 more or less ready to roll again:

https://www.facebook.com/Rock-lobster-cycles-113555758733667/















:thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Lovely. What color are you going with?


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Yah, the color question is still unsolved. Nobody can't remember the original color from back in the 90s. Some recommended the former sky blue color in which I bought the Lobster but I'd like the idea to have frame, fork and stem color matched and this would be to much with the sky blue. I for myself tend to some more dark or pacific blue with a slight metallic effect. But I will see, if I have it back here in Berlin which color goes with the components and so on.

Nonetheless I am open for color ideas...

For the build:
silver CK Headset
silver Campa Record Cantis
silver Cook or XTR cranks

my problem are the wheels:
black rims with black bullseye front and red PAUL rear hub and at least the rear hub I won't change...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I too favor dark colors but that sky blue really looked good.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey there lobster folks, I was curious to know how prevalent were fillet brazed Lobsters back in the late 80's and early 90's? Many thanks...


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*1989 Fillet Brazed brightness*

Well, this Lobster recently found it's ways into my hands, perfect size and ever since I was in SC going to UCSC I've wanted one, but the price tag was a shocker and this was just my size and a more than fair price. The paint job is a bit 80's loud, but it's growing on me.

Now, time to see if Paul could cook me up a nice rigid fork, we shall see, supposedly this was made in 1989 and Paul rode it for a few years, I'm gonna see if he remembers it and can give me any more details. My sister had a nice little light purple one made for her in the mid-90's and these will be riding together later this week. Cheers and ride on


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Mr. Claus -this is a f*cking nice piece of work you have got there. And the paintjob is looking ace. Well, as to your question regarding the prevalence of fillet brazed lobsters: the easiest way is to ask Paul himself - or check the mombat page. If I remember correctly there was a list of numbers of bikes Paul made over the years.

Cheers, Marco

PS: I guess I can speak on behalf of all of us: more pictures are welcome!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

caemis said:


> Mr. Claus -this is a f*cking nice piece of work you have got there. And the paintjob is looking ace. Well, as to your question regarding the prevalence of fillet brazed lobsters: the easiest way is to ask Paul himself - or check the mombat page. If I remember correctly there was a list of numbers of bikes Paul made over the years.
> 
> Cheers, Marco
> 
> PS: I guess I can speak on behalf of all of us: more pictures are welcome!


Marco,

I rode the lobster into work today and will take some more photos at lunch (better light and quality photos) and PM them to you. I confirmed that this was one of Paul's old bikes, he might have a rigid fork already made in the shop for it, but it'll need a re-paint as it's grey, which obviously does not fit this bike! Plus ideally the fork would be fillet brazed to match the frame/stem.

Cheers and I'll be in touch!
Benjamin


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

I am looking forward to it! Cheers


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rad paint on that one. Very cool bike but too bad about the matching fork gone missing.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll bring this back to the top Mr. Claus. 
Custom paint...rare. Brazed...really rare. Owned and ridden by Paul him self. Ultra rare. It's a fine bike. Please, love it as it is. In the end it's your bike but in the end it's only a bike. You'll regret it though. Trust me.  


Mr. Claus said:


> Well, this Lobster recently found it's ways into my hands, perfect size and ever since I was in SC going to UCSC I've wanted one, but the price tag was a shocker and this was just my size and a more than fair price. The paint job is a bit 80's loud, but it's growing on me.
> 
> Now, time to see if Paul could cook me up a nice rigid fork, we shall see, supposedly this was made in 1989 and Paul rode it for a few years, I'm gonna see if he remembers it and can give me any more details. My sister had a nice little light purple one made for her in the mid-90's and these will be riding together later this week. Cheers and ride on
> View attachment 1076076
> ...


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

If it is too tricky to match the color of the headtube you could easily give the forks a yellow color like it is in the rear.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Worst case Ben, I'd be interested in it if you just can't handle the paint.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Time and miles*

Sorry to ruffle any feathers in the VRC world, I'm appreciative of the wisdom (shaming, ha) imparted and my mind is thoroughly changed, what I really need to do is put some more miles on her and "bond" as it were. I am leaning towards the getting a fork Paul said he already has made and thinking I like the yellow idea up front. We'll see he quoted me a awfully fair price, be nice to go down to SC again as well. In either case, this weekend I'll be tuning her up a bit, new cables, housing (black) and get it as good a shape as I can, and then of course take a spin.

I'll be driving out to Montana (south of Missoula) next week to see some family, camp and ride. BTW I'll be going through Boise and Eric Laffaux (sp) was nice enough to invite me on a ride and see his 2-wheeled collection (dwindling I've heard). I'll be bringing the Lobster and a Bonty with me, should be good times. Eric seems like a really good cat. I am sure many of you know Eric? Dig it and best to all


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> I'll be driving out to Montana (south of Missoula) next week to see some family, camp and ride. BTW I'll be going through Boise and Eric Laffaux (sp) was nice enough to invite me on a ride and see his 2-wheeled collection (dwindling I've heard). I'll be bringing the Lobster and a Bonty with me, should be good times. Eric seems like a really good cat. I am sure many of you know Eric? Dig it and best to all


Eric is the guy who got me started on collecting/riding vintage mtb. He used to be local. I've known him longer than just about everyone in the circle.
Nicest guy out there...and a sadly dwindling collection that I like to give him grief about.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,
after I saw Benjamins rad Lobster I knew which color I need for mine. Gerrit from cycleart here in Berlin was on it in the very moment and here we go:

From:


To:


Finally:









Paul wrote me, that he had painted less than 6 frames like this in the late 80s. Probably Benjamins is the last one from this period - or has someone seen this paintjob a second time? However, #67 follows in his footsteps and I am looking forward to build it...

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Very nice! I look forward to fotos of the full build.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

caemis said:


> Hi,
> after I saw Benjamins rad Lobster I knew which color I need for mine. Gerrit from cycleart here in Berlin was on it in the very moment and here we go:
> 
> From:
> ...


Marco, again that's a pretty impressive paint job, kudos to the artist. Hey in the before picture the lobster has a composite rigid fork, is it a Tange switchblade or Bontrager? or something else. Also, I was curious if you still happen to have it? Looking forward to seeing the complete lobster build. Cheers


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Benjamin, in real life the paint job is much more impressive! However, the fork in the former build is a Bontrager Comp, which I still own but maybe I need it for the Bontrager build... I hope I have some time on the weekend to finish the build - here is a picture how it looks today:



The drop bar isn't fix yet but I was curious how this rides... 
Cheers

(I hope you have a good time on your tour!)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

caemis said:


> Thanks Benjamin, in real life the paint job is much more impressive! However, the fork in the former build is a Bontrager Comp, which I still own but maybe I need it for the Bontrager build... I hope I have some time on the weekend to finish the build - here is a picture how it looks today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great paint on that. Need a higher rise salsa stem to get a fair assessment of drop bars on that bike. Or a fair number of people are remaking LD stems nowadays.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Paint looks awesome.

Some weirdos run drop bars on regular rise stems  :

https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/files/dn_109.jpg

Whatever floats your boat.

Steve


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

I have finished the build so far - if someone has a Salsa P7/10 or a LD stem (1" quill) I am open for offers ;-)

Anyway, I' ve made some pics today and will do some more later:



If someone is interested; the gear ratio at the moment is 42:16 which is ok for the hills here in Berlin and good for commuting...


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*1989 Lobster righted, almost*

Met up with Paul Saturday at the small bike swap at Bruce Gordon's shop (which was fun to explore in itself, very nice fellow) and I picked up a fork Paul had in the shop since the early 90's (Ritchey dropouts). I installed it Sunday and I mean night and day (or elephant to gazelle), in either case now the Lobster feels right, 100% improvement in climbing, agility and yes grace. I'm gonna ride it grey for a while until I find a place to get it properly painted, the original painter was Eric Lee I believe, but could be wrong.

















Paul also said the King headset was from 1977, that's gotta be on the older side for King's, no? In either case it still is flawless. Anywho, I'm loving the ride and will be taking her on a nice longish varied ride this coming weekend, but I'm totally won over. Last thing will be to track down the gravity research rim crusher for the front, Paul said Wendell (sp) in New York might still have some in storage, fingers crossed. Hope all had a good weekend


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Benjamin, that's fantastic! I will be in the "wild" next weekend and hope to take some more pictures of my dear lobster.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Met up with Paul Saturday at the small bike swap at Bruce Gordon's shop (which was fun to explore in itself, very nice fellow) and I picked up a fork Paul had in the shop since the early 90's (Ritchey dropouts). I installed it Sunday and I mean night and day (or elephant to gazelle), in either case now the Lobster feels right, 100% improvement in climbing, agility and yes grace. I'm gonna ride it grey for a while until I find a place to get it properly painted, the original painter was Eric Lee I believe, but could be wrong.
> 
> Paul also said the King headset was from 1977, that's gotta be on the older side for King's, no? In either case it still is flawless. Anywho, I'm loving the ride and will be taking her on a nice longish varied ride this coming weekend, but I'm totally won over. Last thing will be to track down the gravity research rim crusher for the front, Paul said Wendell (sp) in New York might still have some in storage, fingers crossed. Hope all had a good weekend


Looks so much better with that fork on there. Glad it worked out the way it was supposed to. It's one of the better looking Rock Lobsters I've seen.
Bring it on the 28th!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Eric, yes the RL will be there, should be a blast, hope I don't get "lapped" as it were, I'm still building up muscle in the left leg after hip surgery, but day by day.

As a man in the know, is that 1977 chris king on the older side for them? amazing how well it still performs. I'm also gathering the parts for a early 90's era white industries wheelset, any suggestions for a strong and light and "afforadable" rim? pipe dream right, Mavic M231 ceramic, or Ritchey vantage comp? Take it easy


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mr. Claus said:


> Eric, yes the RL will be there, should be a blast, hope I don't get "lapped" as it were, I'm still building up muscle in the left leg after hip surgery, but day by day.
> 
> As a man in the know, is that 1977 chris king on the older side for them? amazing how well it still performs. I'm also gathering the parts for a early 90's era white industries wheelset, any suggestions for a strong and light and "afforadable" rim? pipe dream right, Mavic M231 ceramic, or Ritchey vantage comp? Take it easy


rumpfy and some of the more competitive guys on the forum talk a good game but most of us don't haul ass so don't you worry about pace or speed. It's super casual and easy going. Plenty of us slowpokes on all the vintage rides. We just like hanging out with people that are weird like us.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Eric, yes the RL will be there, should be a blast, hope I don't get "lapped" as it were, I'm still building up muscle in the left leg after hip surgery, but day by day.
> 
> As a man in the know, is that 1977 chris king on the older side for them? amazing how well it still performs. I'm also gathering the parts for a early 90's era white industries wheelset, any suggestions for a strong and light and "afforadable" rim? pipe dream right, Mavic M231 ceramic, or Ritchey vantage comp? Take it easy


You won't get lapped. One casual pace 10 mile loop. Minimal climbing really. It's a social event, not a hammerfest.

77 is definitely on the older side! WI hubs with Mavic M231 rims would be good in my book. Ritchey Vantage rims would work too. 
I have one M231 Ceramic and possibly a pair of basic silver M231's if you're interested.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> rumpfy and some of the more competitive guys on the forum talk a good game but most of us don't haul ass so don't you worry about pace or speed. It's super casual and easy going. Plenty of us slowpokes on all the vintage rides. We just like hanging out with people that are weird like us.


Haha! Hey hey, I've never claimed to be that fast. Maybe on the downhill part...but in a big group with other trail users, no one will be able to open it up all all the way.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

well, maybe it was the action pics I saw on Eric's blog, all sporty and speedy, but looks can be deceiving, either way, sounds like a blast and I'll definitely be there, people on the trails will probably think they're having a flashback. OK, I'll stop diverting the Lobster thread, maybe GOB will post these on the Norcal VRC ride thread.....

I'll PM you about the ceramic 231, and then find another for the wheel build, I think they'll look quite classy on the loud Lobster. Dig it


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Little Lobster*

My sisters came up for a visit and brought along her baby Lobster, who said nice things don't come in small packages. All brazed, ~1992 or so mainly XTR, but I'll swapping out her awful shifter "upgrade". Check out that truncated wishbone. The fork is blown and I'd like to find someone to re-hab it, any suggestions?


























Cheers and dig it all


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool! Like that little one, good taste runs in the family


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Sweet Lobster. Risse Racing can likely rehab that fork. They've done wonders with all the weird old stuff I've sent them.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

That's a good idea, many thanks, though she rides it blown as it, which is a shame, though she is more of one of those roadies!


----------

